# echo hd call reviews



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

are these calls any good...for the price....


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't think I've heard of them. How much are they? Is that an e-call?


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

yes an e call loaded with 100 sounds 300 ft remote control with volume control 120 bucks...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you seeing these calls in a catalog or what?


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

on line flextone makes them echo high def.dicks sporting goods has them also.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry I have never used one, nor do I know anyone who has. I'm sure somebody will chime in here though with some info for ya.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have not heard of them either, but next time i am by a Dicks I'll certainly check one out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked through Dicks website and did not see this call listed. Unless you get a good review from someone you can trust I wouldn't spend my money on it. Save a little more and go with a foxpro or a Johnny Stewart,you already have enough for the PM3, the JS PM3 is a wired call that does work, the PM4 is a remote operated caller that uses the same sounds.
A caller has to have good sounds to go with it. I have never used 100 sounds, the spitfire (foxpro) holds 24 sounds(they come with it, and you can pick them if you order directly from them www.foxpro.com) that you can change out(after buying additional sounds) additionally they are located in PA. and customer service is the best in the business.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe this is the kind he is talking about.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-FLEXTONE-ER...ltDomain_0&hash=item5ade2e01d1#ht_4754wt_1122
It has some features I like but, I have never heard one so I couldn't say one way or the other.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, I'd let someone else be the guinea pig on this one.


----------

